# More 9000s questions - When made? A 9000?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Wondering when the 9000s was made and if there was a full-sized 9000?


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

What you see is what you get. I think they were first produced in 2001, and it was the center piece of the modernesc weaponry in the Movie; Minority Report. 

I've had mine for several years and like it a lot. It shoots straight and has a nice capacity. I swap between a revolver, the 9000 and my .45 Government.

Good luck,

JP


----------

